# Prints curling up



## Atari1977 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi, I work in my Highschool's darkroom. Our prints however when they dry have started to curl up when they dry recently. We've tried two different packs of paper so I'm thinking it's a chemical problem. We've made prints that dried flat before so this is a new thing. We print B&W only if that makes any of a difference.


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 16, 2011)

Resin coated (RC) papers should dry flat.  Are you using fiber base paper now?

-Pete


----------



## Atari1977 (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm not sure, I'm new to the whole development process so I can check tommorow.


----------



## Images (Feb 16, 2011)

If your prints are curling as they dry you are using fiber based paper and it is doing exactly as it is supposed to do.
The emulsion contracts as it dries and causes it to curl. 
Fiber based paper must be dried using a blotters or compressed with a drying system to eliminate the tendency to curl.
In my humble opinion fiber based papers are superior and worth the trouble.
In addition fiber based papers require substantial washing and or a hypo eliminator to make them archival.
Joe


----------



## Atari1977 (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes we are using fiber based paper.


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 17, 2011)

Atari1977 said:


> Yes we are using fiber based paper.



Ahhh....

So there's your answer.  The fix is to get some RC paper, or a print dryer for you fiber base stock.

Good luck!

-Pete


----------



## iinanking (Jun 20, 2011)

Agreed!


----------



## ann (Jun 21, 2011)

fiber paper will dry flatter if it is drying in an environment with high humidity. The faster it dries the more it tends to curl. 

Place your dry prints between interleaving sheets and place some large books on top for awhile, or put them in a drymount press. Unheated, for awhile, that will flatten them out.

As an aside, it is unusal for a beginning class to use fiber paper these days. Years ago , when i started in the darkroom it was the only option.


----------

